# Royal recognition (of the KJV)



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2011)

In our house HM's Christmas message is a tradition. I turn on the radio & everyone ignores me.

This year we are reminded of the role the monarchy has played in the presevation of Gods Word.

In case you missed it, here it is YouTube - Queen Elizabeth II Christmas Message 2010


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jan 12, 2011)

I found the way she intertwined the historical significance of the King James Bible with importance of "sport" to be both odd and bewildering.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2011)

C. M. have you listened to HM's previous xmas messages?

They are often a sumation of the key issues of the year + an oddly discordant PC add on. This year is no different.


----------



## JennyG (Jan 12, 2011)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I found the way she intertwined the historical significance of the King James Bible with importance of "sport" to be both odd and bewildering.



the answer is as Kevin says. I don't know how much pressure is on her to be PC - presumably the message is not entirely written for her like her opening -of-parliament speech - but there's going to be some.
I was great ly cheered this year to find that, although many people trailed her message as being "all about sport", in fact it was all about the Bible.
God save the Queen! 
Our whole family always watches, in respectful silence, on Christmas day at three o' clock. So did my parents....and though there was a slightly awkward era when some of the young people would probably have protested that they were only doing it in irony, still the tradition remains unbroken 
(by 2012 or so, if the world lasts so long, I'll have got them all standing up and saluting)


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jan 12, 2011)

Listening to the Queen's Christmas message was always tradition growing up for me too. This year I introduced my wife to the tradition, and she found this piece of my childhood amusing and odd.


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Very interesting- and enjoyable to actually hear the Queen, and the children's choir. And I like history.

The Introduction to the PCA constitution, "The Origin and Formation of the Westminster Confession of Faith," cites many moral failings of King James I. Included was actually forcing people to "sport" on the Lord's Day (in contradiction to the Fourth Commandment). Also, trying to establish a "divine right" of kings along the lines of a Davidic theocracy.
PCA: COF Origin

Yet, what he commissioned was used by God to produce the greatest (in terms of impact) translation of the Word of God- ever. Highly accurate, with a pungency and clarity that even today, 400 years later is unmatched (my opinion).

Yes the part about "sport" was odd in its context. After talking about holy Scripture, it is said sport "brings people together" (no, it was one holy confessed religion, based on the AV). And saying "sport" gave people "a sense of purpose, enjoyment and comradship," whereas Christianity gives all that in far, far surpassing splendor- thanks again in part to the AV.

We live in strange times. The effects of sin in the world's system, the flesh, and the devil cloud our ability to see and clearly give all glory, laud and honor to our God and King- Jesus.

And to Him, and His (AV) Word, I am very thankful for King James, and the recognition given for what God did through him, by Her Majesty.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 12, 2011)

It is the only speech she makes which she actually has control over. Still, the 'PC' pressure never goes away. This was her best speech for years.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 12, 2011)

Aha. That's what's missing from Christmas lately. Haven't seen the Queen's message on TV in the last several years. Having lived all my life in an area where we got the CBC on TV (Channel 9, Windsor) and radio, too, when I was a child I recall coming home from Christmas mass in the morning and my mom turning the TV on so we could see the Queen's Christmas message. It was kind of the kick-off to the actual day for us. My husband didn't grow up watching the Queen on TV on Christmas, so we don't do that anymore. What a nice reminder of this little tradition. Back in the fifties, she was more religious in her message, but it was still pretty secular.


----------

